# Are you excited about your $12



## VolleyballLover (May 28, 2012)

So RCI finally reaches its settlement with timeshare owners...... we get an earth shattering $12 if you are a current active points system owner with RCI. ANNNNND..... they get validation to keep doing what they have been doing. 
=
And this is the reason why timeshare gets a bad name (deservedly).
=
Oh, I am about to order a Papa John's pizza.... now my $12 is gone!


----------



## stanleyu (May 28, 2012)

yes, but this is probably $11 more than you could get if you tried to sell your TS!


----------



## ace2000 (May 28, 2012)

I decided to buy a handful of ebay timeshares with my bonus...


----------



## kalua (May 28, 2012)

*$12*

and everytime some one Sue's they raise the exchange fee's and any other fee they can,then keep doing business as usual ,mean while the members get $12 and the lawyers get $12,000,000 now who benefited from this one again, wonder who and what  the next person is goning to sue for.


----------



## dougp26364 (May 28, 2012)

The only losers in a class action lawsuit are the winners. Everyone screams class action but the dream and the reality are far apart. Anymore is become a legalized form of a shake down propigated by a few lawyers that every business just figures into their costs.

BTW, I only was offered $10 because we voted with our wallets and our feet a few years back. We no longer have a personal account with RCI and have saved the membership fee for approx. 6 years now. If more RCI members withheld their money from RCI for only a couple of years, things would change much faster than any class action filed against them. As it is, the price of doing buiness with RCI just went up. Enjoy your $12.


----------



## BocaBum99 (May 28, 2012)

I am thrilled with this outcome.  Not for the $12 I will receive, but for the fact that forevermore, we have proof beyond any reasonable doubt that legal action against timeshare companies you don't like will yield nothing.  The best course of action is when you determine you don't like a company any longer, just don't do business with them.


----------



## jbiza (May 29, 2012)

...$12 reinvested in TUG. ROI =priceless!!


----------



## ace2000 (May 29, 2012)

jbiza said:


> ...$12 reinvested in TUG. ROI =priceless!!



Love it!  Only problem is that now you're making the RCI settlement much more worthwhile.


----------



## MaryH (May 30, 2012)

So even if you are not an active member of RCI you get $10?


----------



## dougp26364 (May 30, 2012)

MaryH said:


> So even if you are not an active member of RCI you get $10?



They've sent me an E-mail and a post card offering $10. I deleted the E-mail and threw the post card away.


----------



## LynnW (May 30, 2012)

MaryH said:


> So even if you are not an active member of RCI you get $10?



No and if you live in Canada you're not eligible even if all you points are connected to resorts in the US. But that's usual for RCI. I probably wouldn't bother anyway for $12.

Lynn


----------



## MaryH (May 30, 2012)

yeah and I had a RCI weeks account before i let it lapse.


----------

